# Does anyone know what these are off of?



## Robertriley (May 2, 2014)

I'm going to the coaster swap meet and need some knowledge on some parts and values if it's not to much to ask.


----------



## Robertriley (May 2, 2014)

*More schwinn stuff*

This is not my area....please help...lol


----------



## PCHiggin (May 2, 2014)

*Top Sprocket...*

Thats a Schwinn. The letters A S & C O stand for Arnold Schwinn & Company.I don't know the era


----------



## Robertriley (May 2, 2014)

*I figured that it was schwinn but I haven't seen one before*

Is it rare?


----------



## jpromo (May 2, 2014)

The AS&CO ring was typically offered on Schwinn's lightweight line from 38-41 and maybe a bit after the war as well. I've always seen it on 3-piece cranks, so I don't think the crank is correct; patina doesn't match anyway.


----------



## fat tire trader (May 9, 2014)

I don't remember seeing the AS sprocket on a one piece crank before either, but I don't think that a sprocket from a cottered crank would be able to go on a one piece crank. Of all of the stuff that you have, that sprocket is the most interesting.


----------

